# killpg1 compilation error



## julai (Jun 30, 2012)

I used the function killpg1() in my code and when I am bulding the kernel using *make* I get the following error message*:*


```
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
../../../local/uidkill.c: In function 'uidkill':
../../../local/uidkill.c:94: warning: implicit declaration of function 'killpg1'
../../../local/uidkill.c:94: warning: nested extern declaration of 'killpg1' [-Wnested-externs]
```
I added a prototype of uidkill in the same source file but the problem still persists.

[*][*]


----------



## expl (Jul 1, 2012)

julai said:
			
		

> I added a prototype of uidkill in the same source file but the problem still persists.



Need to add a prototype for killpg1 function, that*'*s exactly what the warnings are telling you.


----------

